# OCZ Vertex 2 vs Intel X25-V



## lasalasa (Dec 10, 2010)

How is the SF-1200 based SSD(OCZ) better than the Intel one besides the writing/reading speeds?

What is the advantage of having a SandForce 1200 controller over the others?

Thanks.


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 11, 2010)

You get more with the OCZ 180GB unit for less as the Intel 160GB.

link


----------



## fusionblu (Dec 11, 2010)

I know that you don't want this answer since you already know, but the difference really is that the SF-1200 based OCZ SSDs has significantly faster read and write speeds which makes the Intel SSDs an option not worth chosing with how there is something much better around to chose from.

On the higher ended for the SDDs which are 120GB and above it works out that you can get a 120GB  SF-1200 based OCZ SSD which is cheaper than a Intel SSD at standard pricing:

OCZ 120GB (cheaper at standard price):
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HD-060-OC&groupid=701&catid=14&subcat=1427

Intel 120GB (cheaper at the moment with its special offer, but at standard price it is still more expensive):
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HD-008-IN&groupid=701&catid=14&subcat=1427

However, it is clear from the options I can chose from is that you can get the Intel X25-V Value 40GB (Intels cheapest SDD) cheaper than a OCZ Vertex 2E 60GB (OCZs cheapest SDD), but if you were thinking of buying the Intel instead for the price I would get a Kingston SSDNow V-Series 30GB as it is cheaper and it has slightly higher read and write speeds but less capacity as you can see.

Kingston SSDNow V-Series 30GB:
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HD-011-KS&groupid=701&catid=14&subcat=910

Intel X25-V Value 40GB
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HD-006-IN&groupid=701&catid=14&subcat=910

OCZ Vertex 2E 60GB:
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HD-047-OC&groupid=701&catid=14&subcat=910

Unless you are going with two 60GB SDDs or a single 80GB or above SDD I wouldn't recommend going with the SSDs as you would have better performance from a normal HDD in Raid 0 on the high performance side such as a Samsung Spinpoint F3 of near enough any capacity.

If you want both great performance and capcity at a good price it might be worth trying the Hybrid Sata HDDs by Seagate which can be found here:
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/productlist.php?groupid=701&catid=14&subid=1894

The only visible issue is that they are meant to be fitted into a laptop, but there again so is most of the SSDs. In terms of performance though these drives come second to SDD as shown in this test and this was a  Seagate Momentus XT 500GB HDD against a WDC SiliconEdge Blue 256GB SDD:
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HD-233-SE&tool=3


----------



## SonDa5 (Dec 11, 2010)

If you can get a good deal on 2 Vertex 2 for RAID 0 the performance is great. Makes a fast OS set up.


I just got 2 60GB Vertex 2 and put them in RAID 0.  Benchmarks show they are fast and actual usage seems very fast as well.

Some benchmarks.








I got a good deal on these and paid under $200 for 2 60GB.


----------



## fusionblu (Dec 11, 2010)

SonDa5 said:


> If you can get a good deal on 2 Vertex 2 for RAID 0 the performance is great. Makes a fast OS set up.
> 
> 
> I just got 2 60GB Vertex 2 and put them in RAID 0.  Benchmarks show they are fast and actual usage seems very fast as well.
> ...



Would you be able to tell me how to possibly run my drives to hits those sort of speeds (the same speeds as yours SSDs that is)? Here is the thread that my problem is on:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=2118320#post2118320


----------



## SonDa5 (Dec 12, 2010)

fusionblu said:


> Would you be able to tell me how to possibly run my drives to hits those sort of speeds (the same speeds as yours SSDs that is)? Here is the thread that my problem is on:
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=2118320#post2118320





From what I have seen the 120GB in RAID 0 should perform a little better than mine if set up properly.  I will take a look at your thread and see if I can help you out.


----------

